# La Azohia Spain



## kenspain (Sep 19, 2018)

I had to think twice before posting this incase it upset some. Today i got a call from my brother in law in La Azohia at a council meeting i was agreed that a warden would be employed to keep an eye on motorhomes that stay there now i know a few members on here like it there so i would not like to see them getting into problems when they come down, Its been agreed  with the police the following. If caught empty cassette down a manhole the fine will be 500 euros dumping rubbish 200 euros these will be on the spot fines. I know that the members dont its just in case you meet up  with someone that  tells you its ok to use the manholes. This warden has a camera with him and will call the local police. :wave:


----------



## carol (Sep 19, 2018)

Does that mean that they are tolerating the parking then? Are they going to advertise the fines or just catch people? I've only spent 2 nights there so just interested. However, while I was there a regular visitor took me to the manhole and was adamant the locals didn't mind. I wouldn't have done it in broad daylight if I'd known otherwise! Out of interest Ken, do you know the nearest place with official dumps, water etc?


----------



## kenspain (Sep 19, 2018)

carol said:


> Does that man that they are tolerating the parking then? Are they going to advertise the fines or just catch people? I've only spent 2 nights there so just interested. However, while I was there a regular visitor took me to the manhole and was adamant the locals didn't mind. I wouldn't have done it in broad daylight if I'd known otherwise! Out of interest Ken, do you know the nearest place with official dumps, water etc?



I think myself they have done this to keep the locals happy i was down there for 3 months and a large amount of locals are not happy with all the motorhomes that come there, The only place i know to empty and fill with fresh water is a campsite but i am sure someone knows more places. About the signs i will try and find out for you but i think they will have to put some up. what i can,t understand is why do some people do silly things to upset others i had a problem with a nice German man this year,


----------



## iampatman (Sep 19, 2018)

carol said:


> Does that man that they are tolerating the parking then? Are they going to advertise the fines or just catch people? I've only spent 2 nights there so just interested. However, while I was there a regular visitor took me to the manhole and was adamant the locals didn't mind. I wouldn't have done it in broad daylight if I'd known otherwise! Out of interest Ken, do you know the nearest place with official dumps, water etc?



Hi Carol, 

I reckon the nearest place with official dumps will be the campsite at Los Madriles, just off the RM-E22
37.580732 -1.19595.

Pat


----------



## ducato (Sep 19, 2018)

Ken   Just to make it clear for me , does putting solid waste in the bins near the entrance constitute dumping rubbish .


----------



## QFour (Sep 19, 2018)

There’s a nice little earner for you there Ken. You could charge €5 to empty cassette into large tank and then get the guy with the pump to pump it out occasionally or provide spades and get your allotment dug over and fertilised at the same time.


----------



## QFour (Sep 19, 2018)

ducato said:


> Ken   Just to make it clear for me , does putting solid waste in the bins near the entrance constitute dumping rubbish .



Putting solid waste in bins will just antagonise the locals even more. A lot of people use the bins not just MH’s.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 20, 2018)

*Out of interest only*

1 What do locals do with their dog poo ?

2 What to do with household rubbish ?

If no provision is available for
Rubbish
Grey water
Black waste

I take my business and cash elswhere !
(Pun intended)


----------



## iampatman (Sep 20, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> 1 What do locals do with their dog poo ?
> 
> 2 What to do with household rubbish ?
> 
> ...



But, it’s not an official Motorhome stop. It’s a big lump of sloping land that has been colonized by the MH community. Hence, no facilities. I’m pretty sure the locals dispose of their waste appropriately but the MH folk have not been doing so and that’s why they’ve got a bit annoyed. Can’t blame them really.

Pat


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 20, 2018)

al over spain and portugal we have motorhomes caravaning parked up for months at a time almost invariably with a towcar in which they shoot of to the nearest big town to shop and spend putting nothing back into the local community that provides the facilities or have to endure their presence, little wonder they don’t see any difference between them and motorhome tourists visiting for a few days happily patronising local bars & restaurants ,


----------



## Tezza (Sep 21, 2018)

Moved from there 2 days ago. A car was parked over the manhole all the time we were there. Tonight in another forum somebody stated the manholes had been welded up either today or yesterday after we left . Didn’t see no rubbish being tipped . 2 large bins right in front and another two just past the spar.saw nothing untoward going on.


----------



## QFour (Sep 21, 2018)

This is just the attitude that has caused the problem. Burning waste in public you just have to be joking unless you are thinking of barbecuing it.

If you had a load of people in Caravans and MHs living next door to your house for months on end, on a piece of waste land, burning rubbish and peeing round the back of the MHs and Caravans, you would not be very happy and probably call them Gypsies.

Exactly the same .. Think about it .. I’m sure you would not be happy and be on the phone to the Local Council DEMANDING Action.

..


----------



## AdiosAdios (Sep 25, 2018)

*La Azohia Wild Camping?*



Jays said:


> Does burning your waste create a problem?


I’m surprised you had to ask! Let me put things in perspective from the point of view of another local resident. The number of campervans last winter and the behaviour of some of them brought things to a head for the locals last year. A number of campers were found and some photographed lifting manhole covers to dump their waste, and when challenged by locals some of the locals were threatened. The privately owned land between the two restaurants ( it is not owned by either restaurant) was strewn with litter and campers were photographed dismantling taps on the beach to fill campervan tanks. The public toilets near the permanent chiringuito in san gines were also left in a disgusting state with every inch of the cubicles used DISGUSTING! So you can understand why the locals are rebelling!
For the record the locals pay property tax and council tax. A part of the council tax pays for the supply of water to the beach for the legitimate use of locals and day trippers not for campervanners to use lots of litres to freely fill their tanks.
Water here is also expensive far more expensive than in the UK. A proportion of the money paid by householders is sent to the town hall for them to manage sanitation on HIDROGEA’s behalf. Waste from chemical toilets should not be poured directly into the sewerage system because it needs specialist treatment first and a continual dump into the system in the past without flushing has caused problems with blockages mosquitoes and flys for the locals in recent times. Earlier in the year the people with the Big Belgium camper van which is on the Rambla by the church for well over six months a year were found discharging their big tanks directly into a man hole cover by Bongora and as far as they were concerned they were doing the locals a favour. I think not! Don’t kid yourself that wild camping contributes to the local economy. There is lots of evidence to show that it doesn’t. Book into a legitimate site pay your fees and then you will be making a contribution. As ever the minority spoil it for the majority. It’s time for you to go.


----------



## alcam (Sep 25, 2018)

AdiosAdios said:


> I’m surprised you had to ask! Let me put things in perspective from the point of view of another local resident. The number of campervans last winter and the behaviour of some of them brought things to a head for the locals last year. A number of campers were found and some photographed lifting manhole covers to dump their waste, and when challenged by locals some of the locals were threatened. The privately owned land between the two restaurants ( it is not owned by either restaurant) was strewn with litter and campers were photographed dismantling taps on the beach to fill campervan tanks. The public toilets near the permanent chiringuito in san gines were also left in a disgusting state with every inch of the cubicles used DISGUSTING! So you can understand why the locals are rebelling!
> For the record the locals pay property tax and council tax. A part of the council tax pays for the supply of water to the beach for the legitimate use of locals and day trippers not for campervanners to use lots of litres to freely fill their tanks.
> Water here is also expensive far more expensive than in the UK. A proportion of the money paid by householders is sent to the town hall for them to manage sanitation on HIDROGEA’s behalf. Waste from chemical toilets should not be poured directly into the sewerage system because it needs specialist treatment first and a continual dump into the system in the past without flushing has caused problems with blockages mosquitoes and flys for the locals in recent times. Earlier in the year the people with the Big Belgium camper van which is on the Rambla by the church for well over six months a year were found discharging their big tanks directly into a man hole cover by Bongora and as far as they were concerned they were doing the locals a favour. I think not! Don’t kid yourself that wild camping contributes to the local economy. There is lots of evidence to show that it doesn’t. Book into a legitimate site pay your fees and then you will be making a contribution. As ever the minority spoil it for the majority. It’s time for you to go.



Only point I'll make , apart from the impression I get that you are on a crusade[?] , is that I contribute a lot to anywhere I stay . I go to sites very occasionally , when it suits me . I eat out at least twice a day , buy at local shops and frequent local bars . Staying on a site I'm more likely to self cater thus contributing less to the local economy .


----------



## AdiosAdios (Sep 26, 2018)

alcam said:


> Only point I'll make , apart from the impression I get that you are on a crusade[?] , is that I contribute a lot to anywhere I stay . I go to sites very occasionally , when it suits me . I eat out at least twice a day , buy at local shops and frequent local bars . Staying on a site I'm more likely to self cater thus contributing less to the local economy .


It’s not a crusade, it’s local people standing up for their rights and protecting the local environment for the benefit of residents and legitimate visitors who care for the place.
The town hall on behalf of Hidrogea the water company is sealing manholes to prevent illegal dumping. This costs money provided by local residents. The clearing of rubbish is paid for by local residents, the water on the beach is paid for by local residents to provide a facility for beach users not camper vanners to fill their tanks.
Perhaps you could speak to your fellow camper vanners and raise some of these points with them. As a matter of interest Los Madriles is a fantastic local site with excellent facilities. No need to park on dirt or mud there, but yes it costs money. And why spend that when you can get others to pick up the tab.


----------



## alcam (Sep 26, 2018)

AdiosAdios said:


> It’s not a crusade, it’s local people standing up for their rights and protecting the local environment for the benefit of residents and legitimate visitors who care for the place.
> The town hall on behalf of Hidrogea the water company is sealing manholes to prevent illegal dumping. This costs money provided by local residents. The clearing of rubbish is paid for by local residents, the water on the beach is paid for by local residents to provide a facility for beach users not camper vanners to fill their tanks.
> Perhaps you could speak to your fellow camper vanners and raise some of these points with them. As a matter of interest Los Madriles is a fantastic local site with excellent facilities. No need to park on dirt or mud there, but yes it costs money. And why spend that when you can get others to pick up the tab.



Read my post . 
For clarification I was referring to all of Spain . It is a fact that I (don't know about others) spend a lot more when not a site .
You do appear to be on a crusade for us all to go to campsites . Makes me wonder why you are on here


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 26, 2018)

*Your post is sensible enough but....*



AdiosAdios said:


> It’s not a crusade, it’s local people standing up for their rights and protecting the local environment for the benefit of residents and legitimate visitors who care for the place.
> The town hall on behalf of Hidrogea the water company is sealing manholes to prevent illegal dumping. This costs money provided by local residents. The clearing of rubbish is paid for by local residents, the water on the beach is paid for by local residents to provide a facility for beach users not camper vanners to fill their tanks.
> Perhaps you could speak to your fellow camper vanners and raise some of these points with them. As a matter of interest Los Madriles is a fantastic local site with excellent facilities. No need to park on dirt or mud there, but yes it costs money. And why spend that when you can get others to pick up the tab.



However as others have pointed out many do not wish to use camp-sites.
Thus as well as employing a warden (which costs) perhaps the council should install a facility where motorhomes can dispose of 
a) Grey water
b) Cassette waste
c) Recyclable rubbish
d) Other rubbish
FOR A FEE
and get say 50 litres of fresh water again for a fee

This seems to be easy enough in other EU countries
Indeed in ITALY facilities for a and b above and fresh water are available at many many motorway services.

However in Italy c and d above are a huge problem and the locals simply discard c and d liberally

I am contemplating a trip to SPAIN but threads like this and others put me off..

I hasten to add I like wildcamping but am happy to "Pay and Stay at "Glorified and organised car-parks" that promote overnight stops.
We rarely stay more than 3 nights and spend money in local shops


----------



## QFour (Sep 26, 2018)

AdiosAdios said:


> It’s not a crusade, it’s local people standing up for their rights and protecting the local environment for the benefit of residents and legitimate visitors who care for the place.
> The town hall on behalf of Hidrogea the water company is sealing manholes to prevent illegal dumping. This costs money provided by local residents. The clearing of rubbish is paid for by local residents, the water on the beach is paid for by local residents to provide a facility for beach users not camper vanners to fill their tanks.
> Perhaps you could speak to your fellow camper vanners and raise some of these points with them. As a matter of interest Los Madriles is a fantastic local site with excellent facilities. No need to park on dirt or mud there, but yes it costs money. And why spend that when you can get others to pick up the tab.



As a heads up, Los Madriles does not allow dogs.  Playa de Mazarron in Bolnuevo welcomes dogs and there is a dedicated dog beach.  

Mrs QFour


----------



## carol (Sep 26, 2018)

QFour said:


> As a heads up, Los Madriles does not allow dogs.  Playa de Mazarron in Bolnuevo welcomes dogs and there is a dedicated dog beach.
> 
> Mrs QFour



What are the places that you mentioned? Camp sites, Aires or other?


----------



## QFour (Sep 26, 2018)

Both are campsites.  We like Playa de Mazarron.  It’s an ACSI site and has good facilities, including a lovely pool.

Mrs QFour


----------



## iampatman (Sep 26, 2018)

QFour said:


> Both are campsites.  We like Playa de Mazarron.  It’s an ACSI site and has good facilities, including a lovely pool.
> 
> Mrs QFour



On our way to Camping Playa de Mazarron, looking to arrive 4th October. Currently just outside Brive-La  Gaillarde by Lac du Causse. Weather - hot!

Pat


----------



## carol (Sep 26, 2018)

iampatman said:


> On our way to Camping Playa de Mazarron, looking to arrive 4th October. Currently just outside Brive-La  Gaillarde by Lac du Causse. Weather - hot!
> 
> Pat



Ooo, lucky you two! Enjoy xx


----------



## horse49 (Nov 10, 2018)

*La Azohia solution*

I've just returned from La Azohia. I wasn't in my MH this time, and whilst I have parked there during the day, I always go to a campsite for the night, I love the place and yes I have wild camped there for the odd night.
The problems there and other spots are caused by inconsiderate human beings, with no thoughts for anyone else.
Those of us who are thoughtful and abide by common decency are being penalised by these others.
So the solution:
If you see someone emptying there toilet waste in a ditch, or leave rubbish behind, photograph them, get evidence and get the registration number of the MH. Then give this evidence either to the 'warden' the council or the Police.
In turn the Spanish government could do one of two things. Fine the offenders heavily, or better still ban them from motor homing anywhere in Spain and possibly France. This can be enforced on their passports when they seek entry into the country, or if checked by the Police. ie they try to get on a ferry, it gets flagged up, turn them around. Police stop them and its flagged up, the van gets taken, simple.

Now some will say this is harsh. No it isn't. These people are damaging the environment, spoiling the pleasures of those who are careful and upsetting local  residents, people who live there!!! If these folks want to leave their crap, then they must face the consequences, ban them from doing what they want to do in the country(s) they do it in. This in turn will free areas up for the goods ones and alleviate overcrowding.

The people who won't like this post will no doubt be the ones who do the dirty deeds, so I'm not too upset at upsetting them.

These issues are not just for La Azohia, but La Marina,etc etc.

Why should we allow a minority to spoilt it for the majority, we shouldn't. Abide by common decency or leave.:wave:


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 10, 2018)

horse49 said:


> I've just returned from La Azohia. I wasn't in my MH this time, and whilst I have parked there during the day, I always go to a campsite for the night, I love the place and yes I have wild camped there for the odd night.
> The problems there and other spots are caused by inconsiderate human beings, with no thoughts for anyone else.
> Those of us who are thoughtful and abide by common decency are being penalised by these others.
> So the solution:
> ...



What planet do you come from .....


----------



## Tezza (Nov 11, 2018)

“ _ These people are damaging the environment,”
says the man who drives a Diesel engine 2000 miles to get a bit of sun . I wonder which does the most harm? And what are we going to with the brits that do it in the uk? Hang draw and quarter them.  Lol back to the drawing board you go ._


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 11, 2018)

*Cows Sheep Horses and Goats*

I think we should photograph them and send to the local authorities.
Cows also produce a huge amount of methane...Perhaps we should kill them (and then eat them)

BUT seriously there is no excuse for mis-dumping of
1 Black waste 
2 Grey waste 
3 household (ie motorhome) other waste.

The first 2 drive to a campsite and pay !
No 3 the councils should have a responsible attitude to provide facilities but again pay
You can keep rubbish in a medium quality plastic bin bag no need to get rid of it every day.
With a little bit of thought you can easily reduce the volume of "No 3's"

Ps I know some deal with grey waste in a variety of ways...some of which are OK (IMO)


----------



## peter palance (Nov 11, 2018)

*i take it*



kenspain said:


> I think myself they have done this to keep the locals happy i was down there for 3 months and a large amount of locals are not happy with all the motorhomes that come there, The only place i know to empty and fill with fresh water is a campsite but i am sure someone knows more places. About the signs i will try and find out for you but i think they will have to put some up. what i can,t understand is why do some people do silly things to upset others i had a problem with a nice German man this year,



you click the heels.pj


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 11, 2018)

I read these threads and just sit in amazement !!!
We find plenty of official places to empty and fill many for free or maybe a few euros. Seen the manholes being closed for a few years now.


----------

